# Cobalt EXT Canister Filter?



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

So I was cleaning my tank yesterday, and I cleaned my Fluval 405 cause it was time to do it. I hooked it back up, it was running fine, but my AC70 crapped out. While trying to get it back up and running, my powerbar malfunctioned and turned off. All of a sudden the side of the Fluval blew open and water poured out of it everywhere. I finally managed to shut it off, and after the big water clean up, I found that the grey piece of plastic on the side of the filter that holds the clip on, snapped off on it's own! It is not fixable. So long story short I need a new canister filter.

I was checking out pets and ponds and they have this new filter on there, it looks very cool, and easy to use. Have any of you guys used or seen one?
It is only rated up to a 55, but my tank is a 55 so maybe it will be ok? I have a pretty heavy stock list though.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm assuming that no one has tried this filter. I was browsing the site the other day and it says it's not expected to be available for another two days.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Interesting. I like the concept. Looks like they copied the Rena xp canister design and just moved the motor/pump to an inline type. I say get it and let us know how it works lol. I am a big fan of the Rena xp filters

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I think its a great idea, similar to the Api nexx filter but more options for media

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol, I didn't even notice that it wasn't out yet. I guess that's why I couldn't find any reviews.  I figured it was just out of stock.
I think I will try it.


----------



## alpha7 (Oct 22, 2010)

There's a couple of Youtube videos on this new canister filiter


----------



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

This thread got me interested in the product. I like the concept. The pump has been in use in Europe for 7 years. Somewhere I read that it is modelled after the MaxiFli pump or is the MaxiFli pump.

I found out the distributor is located in Vancouver and has inventory. So I ordered the canister filter through Howard at Ackroyd Pets. I should see it in a few days and let you know my thoughts.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

That sounds like a great idea. Will sure check it out, thanks for the link.
I suspect perhaps you can increase the flow by changing the pump to one with a higher flowrate, rather than buying a new filter or motor.
I like the idea. Will go talk to Howard about it.


----------

